# Looking for a story....



## red1234 (Mar 5, 2008)

I am looking for story that has a really active girl who's fiance goes away and his sister, and her friend, fatten her up and also make her very lazy. I know it involves an appetite stimulant.

Thanks!


----------



## BTB (Mar 5, 2008)

sounds like seans homecoming and was recently posted.


----------



## red1234 (Mar 5, 2008)

that is a good one...but not what I was looking for. 

The one I am looking for has the main character get rid of her nice and expensive clothes for cheap clothes, and she has a make over, gets into soaps. 
All of which is brought upon by her fiance's sister.


----------



## Mcfly69505 (Mar 6, 2008)

I think it's called Photograph?? I found it on this page... http://foreverchanging.10.forumer.com/viewtopic.php?t=284 Check it out.


----------



## Atilde (Mar 7, 2008)

May be it is this story, but I'm not sure that it is the one he is looking for.
If he likes stories like that, after reading the excellent story from Badcompany, he may have a look to mine. I've some of this style.

Take care

Atilde


----------



## red1234 (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks for the help....but not the one I was thinking of. 
I'll break it down more, 

The guy goes away for months, while he is away he gets "fit," while at home his sister is fattening up his girlfriend/fiance. But also changes her lifestyle....cheaper clothes, haircut, her whole way of life. 

If this helps anyone, thanks alot.


----------



## WildFox500 (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to the Club by Matt L.

http://foreverchanging.10.forumer.com/viewtopic.php?t=36

You may need to register for that forum, but I'm positive that that's the story you're wanting. It's great. The author is one of my favorites.


----------



## Matt L. (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, that's my story. I'm glad you enjoyed it. Matt


----------



## red1234 (Apr 1, 2008)

awesome dead right. 

Thanks!


----------

